# Emergency rescued kitten - need advice.



## Skyclad (Jun 14, 2012)

Excuse the incoming wall of text 

Yesterday morning I was standing at the kitchen window whilst having my morning coffee and nearly ended up dropping it in shock. My next door neighbour's 12 year old boy appeared to be holding what looked like a Tortoiseshell kitten BY ITS TAIL and was swinging it from side to side. The kid is about 12, has ADHD and a tonne of other mental health issues but it's still inexcusable.

Dropping my coffee I ran outside and "had words with" (*cough*) the child, taking the kitten from him. The kitten decided to repay me for the rescue with a rather nasty bite and several vicious scratches.

Needless to say, the mother came out - and I "had words with" her too. At which point I took the kitten and told her to expect a visit from the RSPCA later. It transpires that her unspayed cat had a litter of 4, and the remaining 3 were in the house also.

So, cutting a long story short I took the kitten (who is now named Splodge) inside and "quarantined" her in the bathroom to get a good look at her. She's underweight, EXTREMELY riddled with fleas and was in quite horrid condition. I guessed her age (as she's quite a bit bigger than Morrigan, our black kitty from the other post), weighed her at over 1kg so whipped out the Frontline and dosed her on the spot.

I fed her an entire pouch of food (which she ate like she had been starved), called the vet and arranged an appointment within 2 hours. The vet checked her over, said she was about 12 weeks old, agreed she was underweight, flea-ridden and generally in bad shape - but wormed her and gave the poor thing her first vaccination. Ironically I had ANOTHER appointment later in the day to get Morrigan innoculated for the first time too - so the vet and I were quite chatty by the end of the day 

So... I now have Morrigan - 9 weeks, who is fully wormed, flea-treated and innoculated (1st jab) and Splodge - 12 weeks, partially wormed, flea-treated and innoculated (1st jab). My fiancee (the "she" Chillminx :001_tongue is now calling me "the crazy cat lady" for my rescue yesterday! 

***********************​
So finally getting to the problem...

Splodge hates Morrigan. Morrigan is all "ANOTHER KITTY - I WANT TO PLAY!", but Splodge is growly and hissy - and Morrigan can't understand why.

They haven't fought - it's all just bluster and noise, but we decided to separate them to different areas of the house whilst I sought advice from you wonderful folk 

Morrigan's behaviour issues are now 99% resolved and she's turning into the sweetest cat, but Splodge (clearly having been mistreated) is VERY nervous, flinching at human touch, VERY food aggressive and has no interest in play AT ALL.

So how can I bring Splodge around to be less nervous and less food aggressive as well as getting her to "like" Morrigan, who clearly wants to be her friend.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It's very,very early days yet and the poor thing is very probably traumatised etc. Try this site on how to introduce cat/ kittens - it's not quite as easy as popping them together and letting them get on with it. Integrating Cats follow the advice and I expect in next to no time they will be friends.

Slodge needs to learn to trust you too - play with her with wand toys - make sure she has good quality food available a lot of the time and be gentle and clam around her. SHe's a tortie and they are flightly at times anyway.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

You need time, patience, time, love, time, perseverance, time, time and even more time! 

I would keep them separated for a while until Splodge learns to trust you. Once she's happy with you and she's learnt how to play, only then start introducing her to Morrigan. I don't know whether it would be a good idea to scent-swap this early, or whether it would be better to wait until Splodge trusts you, someone else would be better hopping in on that.

Good on you for taking Splodge in though :thumbsup:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Well done for rescuing the poor little kitten Skyclad You are a *man* after my own heart

It will be interesting to see whether the RSPCA takes action against your neighbour as a result of your call. It would be great if she was persuaded to sign over the kittens to them and they insisted she must get her female cat spayed.

Although, with a child in the house who has many behavioural problems, IMO it would be better if there were no pets there at all.


----------



## Skyclad (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, a little bit of an update....

....this afternoon I delved into the "New Kitten Pack" I was given by the vet yesterday when I registered Splodge, and was amazed to find a toy mouse with a feather for its tail in here. (Morrigan didn't get one  ).

So, with mouse and box of treats in hand, I went to play with her.... and after a *lot* of coaxing with treats and lying still on the floor, she tentatively poked the mouse and discovered it wasn't going to hurt her. Within half an hour she was throwing it about, batting it across the floor and trying to chew the life out of it. Result!

However, the minute I (slowly) stood up, she ran a mile and hid under a cupboard.  I think this cat's going to need a LOT of work! *sigh

Anyway, this is her, snapped early this morning.....before she ran away and hid (again!)


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh my, she is a beauty!

Don't worry about her running off and hiding, it's a normal cat reaction when they're scared. Carry on doing what you're doing, and she'll be fine with you in no time! You could also leave the mouse a few feet in front of you and read aloud, and when she comes out to play, ignore her. That way she'll know that you aren't a threat while she's having a good time, and she'll come to trust you more


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

She is lovely.:001_wub::001_wub:
I am sure by the end of the week she will have got use to you.
She has had a bad start and needs a little time.
I am sure you soon will be rewarded with lots of purrs and cuddles.

Well done to you for saving her xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I love your new kitty!:001_wub: She's beautiful:yesnod:


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Lucky kitty glad shes safe! Trouble is what about the mother cat and kittens:nonod::nonod: By swinging a cat round by its tail can cause damage which can cause problems going to the loo, is the child doing it to the others???


----------



## Skyclad (Jun 14, 2012)

rose said:


> Lucky kitty glad shes safe! Trouble is what about the mother cat and kittens:nonod::nonod: By swinging a cat round by its tail can cause damage which can cause problems going to the loo, is the child doing it to the others???


I don't know.... that's why I called the RSPCA. I don't care what problems the child has, cruelty is cruelty and I won't stand for it. Even if you could condone the child's behaviour due to mental illness, that cat is malnourished, FULL of fleas + earmites, has fur like an old broom and is petrified of people.

Oh don't worry Rose, her pooping-department is CERTAINLY working within normal operating parameters!


----------



## marple (Jun 9, 2012)

Splodge is beautiful as her mum an siblings r. I will never understand people why have pets when they dont want 2 look after their basic needs, which is very easy. Hope the society take mum an babies please let us know if u fine out what happens. Sorry 4 the rant but it makes me so angry. Now if u have doors with in your house with glass have the 2 kittens in seperate rooms that way they can see other but cant fight. Poor Splodge is terrified an will need love but she will come round. When you look at her blink your eyes then she knows u wont harm her. Oh nearly 4got if u swap the kittens toys an blanket with each other they will get each others scent without feeling threatened. They will be best friends before long an will be great company. You r doing a great job


----------



## marple (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope Splodge is in form an settling in her new home:thumbup: Any news about her mum an siblings


----------



## Skyclad (Jun 14, 2012)

No news on mum and siblings yet, but.....

I didn't shut the door on Splodge this morning (oops!) and she got out into the rest of the house - and met Morrigan.

Expecting fur flying and growling, there was nothing....

Playing "hunt the kittens" I was INCREDIBLY shocked to find the pair of them curled up on the floor with Morrigan giving Splodge a wash! 

At the moment they're play fighting and bouncing off the walls having a mad-spell.

Umm.....yeah.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

So pleased for you
There have been so many posts on here from people in a similar position,despairing of 2 kittens or a cat and kitten ever getting on together
Considering the trauma Splodge has been through she has done REALLY WELL

You should be very proud of what you have achieved-well done

Please keep us updated -the photo you posted was gorgeous!!!!

Maureen
Its a pity the mum couldnt be spayed to avoid future litters being born


Would love to think that the R.S.P.C.A will help but I dont think it will happen-unless there is a camera crew on the scene.


----------



## Skyclad (Jun 14, 2012)

Lulus mum said:


> So pleased for you
> There have been so many posts on here from people in a similar position,despairing of 2 kittens or a cat and kitten ever getting on together
> Considering the trauma Splodge has been through she has done REALLY WELL
> 
> ...


I think this says it all. She's on our bed and crawled UNDER my sweatshirt. I think she's rather contented now.


----------



## Skyclad (Jun 14, 2012)

...and both playing... Morrigan decided to "bounce" on Splodge to wake her up as she was clearly being "boring"

Problem sorted I think.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

That's brilliant progress! So Morrigan and Splodge are getting on well together?


----------



## Mo1959 (Mar 31, 2012)

Aww. Looks like she is going to settle in just fine. She is a little cutie.


----------



## marple (Jun 9, 2012)

great splodge an morgan r friends prepare yourselves 4 loads of laughs an plenty of fun sad 2 think spca might not do anything, I thought it was only like that here in Ireland. As u said only interested if cameras or pedigree animals r involved:mad2:


----------



## seraphinious (Jun 18, 2012)

You are awesome, great work.

As with others I'm still concerned about its siblings though. Have you tried calling RSPCA back? Or perhaps offering neighbour to take kittens away and get mum spayed? Neighbour might not care about animals but might care about expense of food and having fleas???


----------



## Skyclad (Jun 14, 2012)

seraphinious said:


> You are awesome, great work.
> 
> As with others I'm still concerned about its siblings though. Have you tried calling RSPCA back? Or perhaps offering neighbour to take kittens away and get mum spayed? Neighbour might not care about animals but might care about expense of food and having fleas???


I'm going to work on that today, and possibly take them away myself to the local RSPCA shelter. Will keep you posted.

I saw 2 of the kittens outside in the garden yesterday, at 12 weeks old. They have clearly not been vaccinated and look desperately underweight. You should not be able to see rib-cages on kittens


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_well done for taking in the kitten, fingers crossed the mum and siblings get help and someone gets them out of their._


----------



## Skyclad (Jun 14, 2012)

Might also call the local "Crazy Cat Lady Society", aka Cats Protection League to see if they can help. Our local branch is run by a bunch of mad old dears who have a knack of getting money out of me every time they're in town.:lol:

I jest - they do fantastic work and trust them to find good homes for the kittens downstairs. I'll see what they say too. :yesnod:


----------



## Skyclad (Jun 14, 2012)

Aargh.... too many kittens!! 

Ok I have rescued the remaining unwanted kittens from the litter. They are sitting in my porch dropping fleas, poo, sick, worms and goodness knows what all over the floor. 

I've fed them and will (after my cup of tea) be taking them down to the local vet for a checkup and "sanitization" before taking them to the local Cats Protection League kitty drop-off point. I dread to think how much that will be for 3 cats.... oh well.

From the CPL they will be dealt with. 

Now as for the mother, I've PERSONALLY de-flea'd her and popped a worming tablet into her mouth. I've told the neighbour that the CPL will be calling her in the next day or so to sort out the spaying of the mum.

I've also said that if I see ONE act of ill treatment towards the mother or ANY animal they own I will personally call the Police, RSPCA and any other agency who will listen.

My work is done.... off to take these fleabags to the vet. :yesnod:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Cor, amazing....well done you! I'm very impressed you were able to get the neighbour to hand over the remaining kittens to you! Was there not even any token resistance from her?!

Great you are getting the kittens checked at the vets, and great that CPL will take them for rehoming. What a dreadful start they have had in life -- let's hope they each get a wonderful loving "forever" home soon. 

Also very pleased you were able to persuade the neighbour to get the poor mother cat spayed asap. And that you were able to de-flea and worm her. Do you think there's any chance the owner may have realised she needs to 
keep up to date with these (anti-flea/worm) treatments in future?


----------



## ace85 (Aug 16, 2011)

Somebody buy that man a beer - kudos for taking action, because often it's all too easy to simply remain a bystander. Can't honestly say I'd have waded in there and risked the wrath of the neighbours, although I'd like to think that I would have done the same if I was the one that spotted it. Hopefully these cats will have a brighter future from here on out :thumbup1:


----------



## Skyclad (Jun 14, 2012)

Back.....

Ok, the 3 kittens have now been wormed and de-flead by the vet free of charge. He's keeping them in overnight for observation as they're in such a bad way... again free of charge.

I have to go pick them up tomorrow afternoon providing they're all ok. One of them has a wound problem with its mouth (which the vet said looked like a "blunt trauma" issue) :mad5:

Kitties will be dropped off by me at CPL tomorrow.

As for the resistance Chillminx, the neighbour was DESPERATE to get rid of the kittens... she practically threw them at me to take them away. I was clever and said they were "too old" for people to pay money for them now, so giving them to me to "get rid of" was the best option....

I think I might try and get the mother as well - if I can make a case that "she'll only get pregnant again if she's not spayed...and costs of her constant worming and flea treatments...bit of a financial burden...blah blah blah. I don't think she's actually THAT attached to the mother cat to be honest and will see her as an "un-necessary financial outlay". (Just my impression). 

Not sure how old the mother is though.... about 18 months / 2years old possibly.

Just don't go telling people what a softie I am and that I go rescuing kittens as a "day job" - it will ruin my image :


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

If only there were more men like you in the world! I don't think you need to worry about your image on _this_ forum! 

If you could get the mother, that would be brilliant, she would be safe then and away from that lunatic!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Isn't a superhero image cool anymore? 

Well done Catman!


----------



## Skyclad (Jun 14, 2012)

spid said:


> Isn't a superhero image cool anymore?
> 
> Well done Catman!


Pfff.... behave Spid :001_tongue:

Oh by the way, your chicken remedy from Splodge worked a treat. Worms appear to be all gone and she's back to annoying her little sister and scheming as to how she can get at the fish in my aquarium. Thanks


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Skyclad said:


> > Just don't go telling people what a softie I am and that I go rescuing kittens as a "day job" - it will ruin my image :
> 
> 
> Skyclad, you are a hero!:biggrin: I adore a man who is compassionate to animals, and the fact you have been so proactive and masterful with the neglectful neighbour makes you even more admirable in my book!:yesnod:


----------



## Skyclad (Jun 14, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Skyclad said:
> 
> 
> > Skyclad, you are a hero!:biggrin: I adore a man who is compassionate to animals, and the fact you have been so proactive and masterful with the neglectful neighbour makes you even more admirable in my book!:yesnod:
> ...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lol - you softy:001_wub:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Just put it about that this little ball of fur is perfect for her because then she has a nice round number, two for her, one for you! And then take her mind off it by complimenting her and making her dinner


----------

